# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  осталось несколько дней

## taedium_vitae

Все подготовил, закрываю дела и счета, пишу "завещание". Пытаюсь найти хоть одну причину не делать этого и не могу найти. Третий раз в жизни наступаю на одни и те же грабли и через несколько дней я должен буду во всеуслышанье заявить о своем очередном провале и объясняться, врать, объясняться. Либо убить себя. Мне этого хочется и способ безболезненный лежит рядом.
Taedium vitae. Первый раз я как наяву увидел веревку в 15 лет, подобное ощущение я испытывал только когда влюблялся, ходил, что-то делал, а она перед глазами стояла.
Есть промежуточный вариант: психиатрическая клиника, какая-нибудь групповая терапия. Однажды я уже потратил на это все свои средства, теперь придется повторять все с нуля, опять "заставлять" родных тратить на меня деньги без всяких гарантий. Сколько они уже вложили...
Останавливает то, что родные могут это не перенести. Они такие же, слабые, неприспособленные и damaged. Кто-то сказал, что чтобы понять проблемы детей, достаточно взглянуть на родителей. Эмоциональная тупость/трусость у нас семейное. Может наоборот, моя смерть что-то изменит в них к лучшему? Родителям перевалило за 60, но братья еще могут измениться, возможно. Один в тюрьме на долгие годы, другой уехал навсегда за границу. Кто будет родителей хоронить?
Может найти себя в том, чтобы стать главным в нашей разобщенной Семье? Не мотивирует никак. Мое нежелание ложиться спать и просыпаться чтобы день за днем, год за годом переживать этот День сурка на фоне вполне рельного старения сильнее.
Здоровье уже никуда, легкие и сердце можно выбросить, почки напоминают о себе все сильнее, зубы как у бомжа, 10 лет без секса и отношений, после 4-го класса друзей не было. 
Попробую обдумать вариант с клиникой, несколько дней еще есть.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Все подготовил, закрываю дела и счета, пишу "завещание". Пытаюсь найти хоть одну причину не делать этого и не могу найти. Третий раз в жизни наступаю на одни и те же грабли и через несколько дней я должен буду во всеуслышанье заявить о своем очередном провале и объясняться, врать, объясняться. Либо убить себя. Мне этого хочется и способ безболезненный лежит рядом.
> Taedium vitae. Первый раз я как наяву увидел веревку в 15 лет, подобное ощущение я испытывал только когда влюблялся, ходил, что-то делал, а она перед глазами стояла.
> Есть промежуточный вариант: психиатрическая клиника, какая-нибудь групповая терапия. Однажды я уже потратил на это все свои средства, теперь придется повторять все с нуля, опять "заставлять" родных тратить на меня деньги без всяких гарантий. Сколько они уже вложили...
> Останавливает то, что родные могут это не перенести. Они такие же, слабые, неприспособленные и damaged. Кто-то сказал, что чтобы понять проблемы детей, достаточно взглянуть на родителей. Эмоциональная тупость/трусость у нас семейное. Может наоборот, моя смерть что-то изменит в них к лучшему? Родителям перевалило за 60, но братья еще могут измениться, возможно. Один в тюрьме на долгие годы, другой уехал навсегда за границу. Кто будет родителей хоронить?
> Может найти себя в том, чтобы стать главным в нашей разобщенной Семье? Не мотивирует никак. Мое нежелание ложиться спать и просыпаться чтобы день за днем, год за годом переживать этот День сурка на фоне вполне рельного старения сильнее.
> Здоровье уже никуда, легкие и сердце можно выбросить, почки напоминают о себе все сильнее, зубы как у бомжа, 10 лет без секса и отношений, после 4-го класса друзей не было. 
> Попробую обдумать вариант с клиникой, несколько дней еще есть.


 Пока Вы не описали причин для су. Только Ваше ЖЕЛАНИЕ. Давайте выясним причины.
Что-то с таким братьями на них надежды для родителей мало. Здоровье физическое сейчас можно поправить.
Подождите с су.

----------


## Игорёк

Случай тяжелый. но достаточно банальный.. 
автор, тебе сколько лет ? ( я так понимаю моложе 40ка) и по каким тогда причинам проблемы со здоровьем ? 
Деньги хотябы есть, это уже что-то. Часть проблем это поможет решить.
Про клинику - не советовал бы. Лучшая терапия - общение с людьми в похожей ситуации. Но только с осознанием дела и с желанием жить, которые также хотят решать свои проблемы, а не бежать от них.

----------


## taedium_vitae

*Kali-Ma, Игорёк*



> автор, тебе сколько лет ? ( я так понимаю моложе 40ка) и по каким тогда причинам проблемы со здоровьем ? 
> Деньги хотя бы есть, это уже что-то. Часть проблем это поможет решить.
> Про клинику - не советовал бы. Лучшая терапия - общение с людьми в похожей ситуации.


 Мне скоро будет 37. Денег на самом деле очень мало, чтобы говорить о профессиональном лечении чего-либо психического или физического. Я много курю, работаю дома, на улицу выхожу редко, врачей посещаю, только когда серьезно заболеваю, за последние 20 лет это было дважды - в 1998 и 2008, стоматологов не видел с 1993 г. Я вижу, что любительской терапии будет недостаточно, нужно лечение под присмотром и с лекарствами.
Что касается денег, в 2004 примерно в это же время я бросил высокооплачиваемую работу, когда понял, что работать в коллективе больше не в состоянии. Целый год жил за счет этих сбережений, ничего не делал, мне было хорошо одному. Но когда деньги закончились, обратился к родным, тогда еще все они были в порядке. Мне нужен был совет, как жить дальше. Я поговорил с каждым по разу, понял, что все мы на одно лицо, но с разными масками. Отец решил, что должен помогать мне деньгами, хотя как раз денег то я и не просил. С тех пор он и мама практически насильно давали деньги, тут положат, там припрячут. Мои возражения вызывают у них холодное раздражение. Откупаются? Я вижу, что разговаривать бесполезно, мы видим друг друга насквозь, но молчим или обмениваемся шутками.
Теперь, если я решу лечь в клинику моих денег надолго не хватит. Отец будет платить, но я этого не хочу и уже не потому, что он приносит себя в "жертву" за то, что не решал эти мои проблемы, которые были сколько себя помню. Они работающие пенсионеры, обычные преподаватели, пусть и нашедшую свою позолоченную жилу. У них закончатся деньги, жертва будет принесена, а у меня нет гарантий, что я излечусь и смогу им помочь.
Теперь (опуская провалы в личной и профессиональной жизни) о том, в чем проблема именно сейчас. Я бросил университет в 1994-м, работал на рынке чтобы заработать на психиатра. Все потратил и впустую. Брат занял мне денег, и я восстановился, проучился 15 дней и снова бросил. После этого я попытался уйти в первый раз. Не могу быть среди людей, для меня это невыносимо. Позже он оплатил мои бизнес-курсы, я не смог сдать экзамен. Потом 5 лет учился на дистанционном, бросил как раз тогда, в 2004-2005.
После того, как отец решил помогать мне деньгами "во что бы то ни стало" у него возник проект, чтобы я все-таки получил вышку. Все эти годы "папа учился за Васю". Я, живя в ином измерении, не возражал, теперь пожинаю плоды своего тупого и трусливого затворничества. В течение этой недели госы и диплом. Не пойду. Точка.
Что и как мне ему сказать, чтобы он смирился с этим, не помогал мне больше, чтобы с ним(и) чего не случилось. Нет человека (меня) – нет проблемы. Выбор из плохого и очень плохого. Если выберу плохое, это будет лишь отсрочка. Все что еще не рассказал, всплывет через несколько дней.

----------


## Игорёк

Ясно.. взрослый мальчик, так и не ставший мужиком.. Пацан пенсионного возраста...
И что ты так прицепился за это образование ? думаешь в нем счастье ? куча людей счасливо живут без корочек. У меня половина таких знакомых, если не больше.. 
Надо было выбирать деятельность по возможности, стабилизироваться и налаживать личную жизнь и здоровье, все-таки это основные вещи, несравнимые ни с какими дипломами.. 
 Хотя что я тут, возможно меня ждет таже участь. Тоже курю как паровоз, при том что здоровья изначально небыло. ну и 10 лет без секса тоже очень веротятны. Хотя надеюсь что до того времени наберусь-таки силы воли покончить с собой, или же удастся что-то наладить. 
 Ты сильно себя запустил, выбраться теперь будет сложно. и путь у тебя странный, Помойму это натуральный идиотизм - под старость лет сдавать какие-то госы, когда ни личной жизни ни здоровья нет нифига... Бросай все эти глупости с дипломом, ищи работу, и начинай решать вопросы. Для начала можно купить партсигар с таймером например.. Но вообщем тебе виднее конечно..

----------


## Игорёк

> работал на рынке чтобы заработать на психиатра.


 зачем это было нужно ? 
 Просто инетресно - парень в 19 лет идет на работу чтобы заработать на психиатра !) - отличное начало жизни))

----------


## taedium_vitae

> зачем это было нужно?
> Просто инетресно - парень в 19 лет идет на работу чтобы заработать на психиатра !) - отличное начало жизни))


 Это был 1993-1994 год. На 3-м курсе я четко ощутил, как мне тяжело работать и учиться среди людей. Кроме того закончилась личная драма, в самом начале первого курса заметил очень красивую девушку и она меня заметила. Но за 3 года я так и не нашел мужества подойти к ней, потом увидел ее плачущей и глазами полными ненависти, что-то пролепетал и был ожидаемо отвергнут.
В эти годы ценность высшего образования внутри страны, даже МГУ, практически равнялась нулю. Я мог заработать за один день 2 месячных стипендии не зубря лекции. Работал в видеосалоне, на стройке, на рынке. Мне было 19-20 и я решил, что могу исправить свои недостатки. Людей, которые бы могли мне что-то посоветовать, отговорить рядом никогда не было. Нормальных частных психиатров тогда тоже еще не было, поэтому все мои заработки ушли впустую.



> - Ясно.. взрослый мальчик, так и не ставший мужиком.. Пацан пенсионного возраста...
> - И что ты так прицепился за это образование?
> - Надо было выбирать деятельность по возможности, стабилизироваться и налаживать личную жизнь и здоровье.
> - Хотя что я тут, возможно меня ждет таже участь. Тоже курю как паровоз, при том что здоровья изначально небыло. ну и 10 лет без секса тоже очень веротятны. Хотя надеюсь что до того времени наберусь-таки силы воли покончить с собой, или же удастся что-то наладить. 
> - Ты сильно себя запустил, выбраться теперь будет сложно. и путь у тебя странный.


 - Мне пока 36, до пенсии далековато, и дожить до нее в своем ныненшнем состоянии нет никакого желания.
- К образованию цеплюсь не я, уже объяснял выше, что это не моя идея. После провала с дистанционным поставил крест. То, что сейчас происходит, это просто один из триггеров, выдавливание из скорлупы. Вышка, диплом, образование как ценности вообще никакого отношения к делу не имеют.
- Я не знаю чего хочу и чего могу. Хотя пожалуй знаю - мне нужен мешок денег и оставьте все в покое. Любая деятельность подразумевает взаимодействие с другими людьми. Я боюсь людей, все, что больше одного собеседника для меня толпа, за редким исключением они мне неинтересны. Агорафобия, социофобия - все знаю.
- Личная жизнь? Я себе больше 1 из 10 никогда не ставил. Кому я нужен, зачем еще кого-то дурить? Первая женщина, которой я бы поставил 5 в самом начале была мной брошена с оценкой 1 и с ребенком. Второй я бы поставил 7, у нее слава богу хватило ума корректно объяснить мне, что я болен, и не потерять себя. Третья - 10 и мы не пошли дальше "дружбы", хотя и здесь я умудрился нагадить. После четвертой, которая была замужней и с ребенком и которая послала меня в первую же ночь, я стоя на балконе 16-го этажа и провожая взглядом ее такси отчетливо понял, что либо (сейчас) покончу с собой, либо стану маньяком. Маньяком я еще не стал, но кто знает во что превращаются такие люди как я с годами? Как бы то ни было с тех пор женщины и я живем в параллельных мирах.
- Работа у меня есть, домашняя.
- Да, я запустил себя. Какой там путь, это гниение. То, что было простительно в 19, в 36 может быть общественно опасным и вызывать у окружающих желание закидать камнями, без шуток.

Зачем я все это пишу, стараясь быть предельно откровенным? Мне интересно почитать комментарии, увидеть, что наивным 5-15 лет назад был не только я. Надежда. Тот кто ждет, все снесет, как бы жизнь не била. Мда... Люди конечно разные, все возможно. Может кто-то почитав этот вынос тела поймет, что на самом деле у него самого еще не дно и начнет всплывать. Но ждать и надеятся опасно.

----------


## Unity

> Мне пока 36, до пенсии далековато, и дожить до нее в своем ныненшнем состоянии нет никакого желания.


 Во многом схожая ситуация, – не в меру заботливые родители-ангелы, заваленное образование и, Главное – нежелание прожить в нынешнем психоэмоциональном состоянии даже этот прекрасный летний сезон...  :Embarrassment: 
Вот и Всё... зачем обманывать самих себя?..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Игорёк

Да ситуации у многих тут похожи - родители воспитывающие тряпку, социофибия, и проблемы с противоположенным полом. 
4 женщины до 26 лет это больше чем дофига. К тому же сам ставил им оценки по наростающей, т.е. сам рос. Странно почему ты рядом с ними не смог социализироваться. Возможено у тебя и правда из ряда вон дерьмовый характер, и ты просто лодырь и нытик. В 26 вполне уже можно было переосознать неправильность своего воспитания, и понять жизненные ценности. 
А ждать ? - так никто уже ничего не ждет. Где-то в 25-26 я и понял, что теперь будет все только хуже... 
 Блин, читая такие посты действительно чувствуешь себя сильнее.. автор, спасибо ))

----------


## Unity

> Блин, читая такие посты действительно чувствуешь себя сильнее.. автор, спасибо ))


 Чуждая беда, – услада для Эго, не так ли?..  :Frown: 
Мне же почему-то на душе становится ещё темней, когда в очередной, сотый, тысячный раз узнаю, что где-то что-то у кого-то также На Грани... Это служит для меня лишь ещё одним подтверждением гипотезы о том, что в действительности жизнь, – лишь чреда Бессмысленных мучений, некий кошмарный сон, от которого годами не можем очнуться...  :Frown:

----------


## Игорёк

> Чуждая беда, – услада для Эго, не так ли?.


 несовсем, просто это дает некую надежду. У человека была возможность отношений, но он ее не использовал. У меня же такой возможности нет, и при этом я стараюсь не унывать. 
 Когда пишут что вроде бы как все хорошо, но все плохо, это невольно приводит к мыслям - что было бы с ними окажись они на моем месте ? А я при всём этом иногда умудряюсь бывать веселым и бодрым ) Можно предположить что я не такой уж и слабак на самом деле. Тоесть для моей самооценки это скорее полезно чем вредно, ничего личного..

----------


## taedium_vitae

Не в этот раз. Все завершилось благополучно, насколько вообще об этом можно говорить.
Прошу перенести тему, если возможно, в подфорум "Моя проблема".

----------


## Машенька

Мне 21 год. когда мне было 16 лет,я познакомилась с парнем, влюбилась в него без памяти.Он меня старше на 1 год.  2-3 месяца всё было как в сказке. мы виделись только по выходным, так как жили в разных городах. Однажды он мне сообщил, что на следующий день уезжает на заработки в Санкт-Петербург. Этот город находится в 2000 км от моего города. Я была просто в шоке. Я понимала, что такие решения за день не принимаются. Следовательно он давно об этом думал, но ничего мне не рассказывал. Мне было очень тяжело. Но после того, как он уехал, я ждала его. Мы стали видеться 1 раз в 2-3 месяца и то, всего пару дней. Я понимала, что такой парень,как он не обделен женским вниманием. И в Питере у него наверняка кто-то есть. Но я так его любила, что закрывала на всё глаза. Так прошел год. А потом, в очередной его приезд, он сказал, что уходит в армию на 2 года. Сказал, что любит меня и хочет, чтобы я его ждала. Я поплакала, но в очередной раз приняла его решение. Я целый год ждала его, практически никуда не ходила, сидела дома. Мы часто созванивалаись, писали письма. А через год он мне позвонил и сказал, что подписал крнтракт в Чечню. Для меня это стало просто невыносимо. И я решила, что пора завязывать с такими отношениями. Скрывать от него я этого не стала, потому что не хотела его обманывать. Мне было очень тяжело, но друзья помогли справиться с депрессией. Через пол-года я познакомилась с Сашей. Он старше меня на 8 лет. Мы стали встречаться. Но чем больше я с ним проводила время, тем отчетливей понимала, что я не люблю его, а до сих пор люблю того парня (Кирилл). Но эти новые отношения всё равно продолжались. Потом наступило знакомство с его родителями. Всё сильней затягивало и накатывалось как снежный ком, из которого выбраться не получается. Саша мне сдела предложение замуж. А я не смогла ему отказать.Потому что мне стало его жалко(я только недавно стала понимать как это было глупо). Подготовка к свадьбе шла полным ходом. Мои родители очень полюбили Сашу. Я вроде бы даже стала забывать Кирилла. Но за пару месяцев до свадьбы приехал Кирилл. Я не смогла ему сказать, что выхожу замуж. Мы провели чудесный день вместе. Но потом мои "хорошие" друзья всё рассказали Кириллу и он уехал. Я вышла замуж (уже почти 2 года замужем). но до сих пор не могу забыть Кирилла. Он тоже женился и у него недавно родился сын.Я ему периодически могу позвонить(когда выпью "для храбрости"). Он до сих пор говорит, что любит меня. Я не могу уйти от мужа, потому что не хочу ему делать больно. Ведь он ни в чем не виноват. Но и жить так дальше у меня просто нету сил. А выхода из этой ситуации я не вижу............

----------


## Elpiko

Думаю, что осталось 5-6 дней. Не знаю, получится?
Надо.
Страшновато.
Сложно.
Последние пол года был занят поиском (скорее ожиданием?) "выхода" в жизнь.
Первых несколько месяцев, я буквально "держался" на невзаимной симпатии к одной особе. Она даже не представляет, что всякий раз, видя ее своими тупыми глазами, вместо обычных развратных фантазий, в моей голове крутилось одно: она просто уникальная! Только фактом своего присутствия рядом (как питон Ка на обезьян), убивала любую мысль о никчемности этой жизни. Дела сделаны, походов нет.
Следующие несколько посветил изучению литературы "о загробной жизни", "естества" и "всего-всего". Даже пытался подтянуть "хвосты": идеи, какие-то мелкие денежные долги...
Ничего.

Понимаю, что за эти 5-6 дней, пусть - неделю, вряд ли упадет на голову кирпич-счастье. Нет, случится может. Но, как говорится: на других надейся, а сам не плошай. Придется брать все в свои руки.
Не знаю, если Там "что-то" есть, получу за это хороших пиздянок. И по заслугам.

В общем, рибза, такие дела. Удачи!
Неудачливый Виталя.

----------


## Эндер

> Чуждая беда, – услада для Эго, не так ли?..


 Странно, никогда бы не подумал о подобном. У меня все обычно бывает так : я упиваюсь своими страданиями, вижу счастливых людей и прочее, прочее. Потом, мне встречается человек у которого свои серьёзные или несерьезные, но проблемы. Как было сказано тут чужая беда. И я не чувствую от этого услады, нет. Ведь я давно решил, что это поприще принадлежит только мне. Поэтому я всеми силами решаю эту чужую беду. От чего мои действия, кажутся с ног до головы пропитанными альтруизмом. Как правило в итоге я решаю эту проблему и слышу какой я ангельски добрый человек. Но Я то знаю, зачем я все это делал. Я просто защищал свою, так сказать "территорию". Если и страдать, то только мне одному. Поэтому меня удивляет данное выражение и я с ним в корне не согласен. И многие думаю тоже.

----------


## Эндер

> несовсем, просто это дает некую надежду. У человека была возможность отношений, но он ее не использовал. У меня же такой возможности нет, и при этом я стараюсь не унывать. 
>  Когда пишут что вроде бы как все хорошо, но все плохо, это невольно приводит к мыслям - что было бы с ними окажись они на моем месте ? А я при всём этом иногда умудряюсь бывать веселым и бодрым ) Можно предположить что я не такой уж и слабак на самом деле. Тоесть для моей самооценки это скорее полезно чем вредно, ничего личного..


 И ты абсолютно прав! Ты не такой уж и слабак, поверь мне. Поверь моему, пускай и не авторитетному мнению. Хотя хочу заметить, что все же странно, почему у тебя ничего не выходит. Почему у тебя такой возможности нет ? На твоих фотография, как ты говорил проблемы не видно. Та если её изначально визуально не видно, то тогда у тебя есть еще вполне конкретный шанс. Физически слаб ? Так это вообще ерунда. Женщине не обязательно видеть рядом с собой накаченного великана. Не надо столь прямо интерпретировать выражение "Как за каменной стеной". Я к примеру, никогда не отличался физической силой, плюс к этому имел внешность, которую всегда ассоциируют с задротами. И что ? За все время, меня никто ни разу не тронул, более того даже не оскорбил (в лицо). Все зависит от того, как ты себя сам позиционируешь. Мне достаточно было только взгляда, что бы напугать человека. Но это и логично, наиболее бедный (в плане денег) в классе мальчик, плюс имеющий отталкивающую внешность, плюс вечно замкнутый, родители которого не разу не появлялись ни на одном из собраний. А ведь при всем при этом, это была гимназия. Возможно попади я в школу, мне было бы проще, все таки окружение бы соответствовало мне. А так у всех родители-директора различных фирм, предприниматели. Все семьи с достатком. Сколько я жалел, о том, что в свое время (когда был круглым отличником) я поступил в эту гимназию. Так что многое зависит от тебя. Другое дело, что все это чертовски трудно и почти нереально сделать. Но хочу отметить, ты еще здесь, ты иногда пытаешься помочь другим людям, ты не упиваешься своими страданиями, у тебя есть какие-никакие цели, мечты, какой-никакой опыт в жизни, ты не являешься конченной сволочью, коими являются многие "счастливые" люди, ты знаешь кто ты, чего ты хочешь и более того стремишься к этому, делаешь попытки что изменить. У тебя доброе пусть и циничное сердце, ты не строишь иллюзий, а живешь сегодняшним днем, пусть он и омерзителен, но ты предпочитаешь видеть правду, чем скрываться за ложью и в конце концов, ты умудряешься бывать веселым и бодрым, на этом крайне тернистом пути, продвижение по которому выдерживают немногие . И теперь скажите, разве подобный человек может именоваться слабаком !? Да никогда в жизни !

----------


## Игорёк

Эндер, спасибо за теплые слова) Надеюсь что ты прав ) 




> Как правило в итоге я решаю эту проблему и слышу какой я ангельски добрый человек. Но Я то знаю, зачем я все это делал. Я просто защищал свою, так сказать "территорию". Если и страдать, то только мне одному. Поэтому меня удивляет данное выражение и я с ним в корне не согласен. И многие думаю тоже.


 Вот это я и имел ввиду говоря про взаимное решение проблем. Чужие проблемы решать несколько проще, конечно зная и видя ситуацию. И для себя можно извлечь из этого определенную пользу. Это тот "здоровый эгоизм" о котором я говорил в начале своей темы. Собственно все нормальные люди так и живут, друг за счет друга, просто они этого не понимают, поскольку никогда не были одни, но это и не надо понимать. 




> Мне достаточно было только взгляда, что бы напугать человека.


 вероятно не напугать, а оттолкнуть от себя. Тоже такое бывало.

----------


## Сибиряк

извините глупость написал .потер пост...

----------


## ark-a-n

> Чуждая беда, – услада для Эго, не так ли?..


 


> несовсем, просто это дает некую надежду.


 Что-то в этом есть. Да, эгоистично и в чем-то жестоко. Но это дает (слабую) надежду. Понимаешь, что у тебя еще есть какие-то возможности, и, что самое главное — время. Приободряет.

С другой стороны, читаешь в Сети истории, похожие на свою, и видишь, что практически все они заканчиваются одинаково. Пусть даже у кого-то была семья (неудачная попытка, конечно же), но в итоге все равно — ни твердости характера, ни желания жить, никаких целей и перспектив. Отсутствие самореализации, алкоголизм, мысли о су, ни-кому-ненужность (кроме родителей, если они еще живы). Безнадега.

Историй про тех, кто вырывается из этого болота — таких единицы. Но это придает уверенности: а вдруг и я окажусь среди них?  :Confused:

----------


## Игорёк

> извините глупость написал .потер пост...


 От себя скажу что я сожалею после отправки практически каждого своего сообщения. Часто редактирую, часто удаляю вовсе. Но подсознательно сожалею о 90% того что тут было написано, да и не только тут. Но это раньше было особенно остро. Сейчас я стараюсь просто забивать на это. Чего и всем советую.

----------

